# Perth Royal Beer Show Results ?



## Online Brewing Supplies (18/6/11)

The presentations where tonight any one got any results ?
Nev
GB


----------



## churchy (18/6/11)

Are you going to the Show grounds tomorrow Nev? Find out how Red Robin Brewery did.




Andrew


----------



## PistolPatch (18/6/11)

Here we go again Nev & churchy . There'll certainly be no medals for me. In fact, If my opinion counts for anything, I'll be battling to get half marks. Hardly had time to ferment my beers which also just happen to be out of style. Hope they used a coffee filter to strain them before they drank them. LOL!

Perth Beer Show Exhibitor's Tasting - love it!


----------



## hoohaaman (18/6/11)

Pistol,what beers are you brewing and what beers are you drinking?


----------



## PistolPatch (18/6/11)

I'm awaiting replacement kegs at the moment so only have two beers - one cloudy over-hopped blonde and one cloudy over-roasty schwarz. I am a disgrace :icon_cheers:


----------



## churchy (18/6/11)

PistolPatch said:


> I'm awaiting replacement kegs at the moment so only have two beers - one cloudy over-hopped blonde and one cloudy over-roasty schwarz. I am a disgrace :icon_cheers:





Thats what you get for doing Biab :icon_drool2:


----------



## PistolPatch (18/6/11)

LOL! No, that's what I get for not stealing one of Nev's recipes and for 'throwing' things from one vessel to the next :lol:. There's also always the hope that the judges will have tasted your beer just before mine and so a gold is definitley not out of the question . 

Nev's not coming . He has a wedding on. I tried to tell him that you can look in the paper and go to a wedding any time but the exhibitor's tasting is only once a year. He has truly gone mad!


----------



## DU99 (19/6/11)

http://thebrewersdray.blogspot.com/2011/06...11-results.html


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (19/6/11)

Well done guys.
Two of my customers Andrew and Damo both won Best of class trophies. :icon_cheers: 
Pat (PP) even got a silver :icon_chickcheers: 
I will have to settle for some minor medals . 
Nev
GB


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (19/6/11)

DU99 said:


> http://thebrewersdray.blogspot.com/2011/06...11-results.html
> or
> http://www.microbrewing.com.au/noticeboard...of-results.html


Ignore the second link its for last years show.
Nev
GB


----------



## RdeVjun (19/6/11)

Congratulations to all the winners, place getters and medallists can take a bow and of course well done to everyone else who had a chop at PRBS, there's always next year! :beer:


----------



## bum (19/6/11)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Well done guys.
> Two of my customers Andrew and Damo both won Best of class trophies. :icon_cheers:
> Pat (PP) even got a silver :icon_chickcheers:
> I will have to settle for some minor medals .


You forgot to mention speedie in your roll of honor.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (19/6/11)

bum said:


> You forgot to mention speedie in your roll of honor.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bum (19/6/11)

For real. He got a gold and six bronzes.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (19/6/11)

bum said:


> For real. He got a gold and six bronzes.


Proof ?
Nev
GB


----------



## bum (19/6/11)

None has been presented but I imagine it'd be pretty easy for him to be caught out so why would he lie?

http://homebrewandbeer.com/forum/viewtopic...=13&t=10556

Correction: Looks like two golds not one.


----------



## jyo (19/6/11)

bum said:


> For real. He got a gold and six bronzes.



That's like $800 in entry fees. -kicks the dirt and grumbles about entry fee-


----------



## keifer33 (19/6/11)

jyo said:


> That's like $800 in entry fees. -kicks the dirt and grumbles about entry fee-



More dollars than sense?


----------



## bum (19/6/11)

jyo said:


> That's like $800 in entry fees. -kicks the dirt and grumbles about entry fee-


He brews with a bunch of dudes. Might have split the bill (but none of the credit, natch).


----------



## bradsbrew (19/6/11)

Is there anywhere we can see the full results sheet.

Cheers


----------



## fcmcg (19/6/11)

Well I guess I can swallow some pride and say congrats Speedie .
I guess the only other thing that comes to mind with him being him
Is that I can now say the way he carried himself in this forum was pure arrogance . Yes he is an award winning brewer but I can say that and tosser in the same sentence.
Ferg


----------



## hirns (19/6/11)

fergthebrewer said:


> the way he carried himself in this forum was pure arrogance . Yes he is an award winning brewer but I can say that and tosser in the same sentence.
> Ferg



What arrogance? Well tonight he's playing the braggart to the extent that several posts have already been deleted from the other site. Which is bad enough but he was then attacking others for not having won as many medals :wacko:


----------



## bum (19/6/11)

hirns said:


> Which is bad enough but he was then attacking others for not having won as many medals


He was doing that from day one.

Got me stuffed why Oliver is going out of his way to protect the horrible environment speedie's arrival has made (not blaming speedie for all of that either).


----------



## fcmcg (19/6/11)

hirns said:


> What arrogance? Well tonight he's playing the braggart to the extent that several posts have already been deleted from the other site. Which is bad enough but he was then attacking others for not having won as many medals :wacko:


In my book , that is pure arrogance...


----------



## outbreak (19/6/11)

Does anyone know where a full results list has been posted?


----------



## churchy (19/6/11)

Yeah plus two for full results, I want to know where my Mango Wheat beer came.I have a big smile for my Stout :icon_chickcheers: .Thanks to Nev for all his knowledge :beerbang: :beerbang: 


Andrew


----------



## stanko (19/6/11)

Andrew you got a bronze for the mango wheat beer.


----------



## churchy (19/6/11)

Stan so was that Best Stout of the show,Second for English Bitter and third for Mango wheat??


Andrew


----------



## PistolPatch (19/6/11)

Congrats brendanos, churchy, Nev and whoever else I missed.

As for results, I think my catalogue is lying on the floor of Claremont pub. I don't think I have _*ever*_ succeeded in getting a catalogue home.  

My beers must have balanced out in the bottle a bit as I was surprised at the silver and bronze. Had a taste of them yesterday but who would know what they were like after tasting a billion other beers? Just went to taste them again now to check this and found that my fridge temp probe fell out of the fridge so I now have two frozen kegs - good on me!!!! Been meaning to fix that for weeks :angry:.

Great to have a beer with everyone and meet a few new troops. Excellent afternoon as always.

Cheers,
Pat


----------



## brendanos (19/6/11)

All medals now listed on Brews News here:

http://www.brewsnews.com.au/2011/06/australias-best-beer/

You're welcome!


----------



## brendanos (19/6/11)

I am impressed that speedy et al payed $60 to enter Casual Agitator, Casual Agitator (ferment hop US 05) & Casual Agitator (dry hop US 05)


----------



## Bizier (20/6/11)

Congrats again on the new bling Brendan.

ED: I am sorry you can't drink out of it.


----------



## wrath (20/6/11)

Congrats to all the winners, got to try a fair amount of the golds, although struggling to recall a great deal amongst the 3million other beers I consumed. 

Great to meet a heap of crew too. Seriously good afternoon.


----------

